# come JAN1st........?



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So, i have heard very little about the new health care laws come the first of the year......can someone direct or inform me of the facts???? I mean, this is pretty big isnt it? surprised there hasnt been much talk about it since no-one really wants it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Fact one - I will no longer be able to get health insurance from the company that my hubby works for and for the first time, I have to go private. :gaah:

So for the past month, I have been shopping :gaah::gaah::gaah: for new coverage for my son and myself. (no fun! )

So ... I think we have found a plan and the check has been sent in ... all we have to do now is wait for the paper work ... in a holiday season ... with only 5 days left in the year.

Fact two - I was told that if I must go to the doctor  go in as a 'check-up' as they are now FREE.:gaah: (when will people understand ... nothing is FREE!)

Sorry to rant ... but the new health care laws ... just tick me off to no end!

Sorry, I can't answer your questions about the facts of the law, that are on the way. I'm still working on getting over the first part of the law that has hit me.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

of course we don't have the facts:

first, we had to "*pass* the law to *see* what was in it" & NOW we have to "*implement* the *changes* to show *how* they (don't?  ) work...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> of course we don't have the facts:
> 
> first, we had to "*pass* the law to *see* what was in it" & NOW we have to "*implement* the *changes* to show *how* they (don't?  ) work...


This is so TRUE!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard on the news one of our electedofficials said American public will be notified as they need to know. 10 to 1 they don't even know what all is in there. As you will read in my new post under medical, you will need a prescription to get OTC meds as of 1/01/11. That's next week folks.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Effective 2011 - many new taxes will be put in place to help fund the new healthcare law ...

:gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

From wiki ..

Effective by January 1, 2011Insurers will be required to spend 85% of large-group and 80% of small-group and individual plan premiums (with certain adjustments) on health care or to improve health-care quality, or return the difference to the customer as a rebate.[71]
The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services is responsible for developing the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Innovation and overseeing the testing of innovative payment and delivery models.[72]
Flexible spending accounts, healthcare reimbursement arrangements and health savings accounts cannot be used to pay for over the counter drugs, purchased without a prescription, except for insulin


----------

